# Commandant calls for new crackdown on barracks life, Marine behavior



## Chopstick (Sep 26, 2013)

General Amos has been Commandant for just shy of three years and he is instituting these policies just now?  Interesting, coming from the General whose involvement in recent judicial cases resulted in charges being dropped. 

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...037?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter




> The Marine Corps commandant wants tough new measures put in place in barracks across the service to “reawaken” it morally and crack down on bad behavior, Marine Corps Times has learned.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 26, 2013)

To me this is a return of the Corps of the 70's when it was rebuilding after Viet Nam.  I was rather surprised that a lot of that had to be mandated.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am against everything proposed.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Sep 26, 2013)

Many of those recommendations - at least as described in the article - were in place in the mid- to late-90's; I didn't realize they had gone away.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 26, 2013)

WTF is going on in my beloved Corps these days?  Consistent LEADERSHIP should have never permitted these habits/expectations to fade away in the first place.  I'm beginning to believe that my window of service during the late 80' early 90's was THE time to be a Marine.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2013)

If the Commandant wanted to crack down on bad behavior he'd resign...


----------



## Spartan25 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Sergeants and corporals will return to the barracks, as basic allowance for housing is no longer allowed for single NCOs



The only thing I don't really understand is that once barracks hit 95% occupancy, they have to start kicking NCO's out anyway. I feel like if you're an NCO, especially Sgt, you put your time in and had your fair share of the barracks life. But does that mean SNCO's and officers have to move back in the barracks too? Probably not.



> Television and video games will not be allowed in the watchstander’s place of duty



Okay, so now not only do we have to wear service uniforms, we are expected to just sit there for 24 hours doing nothing. Like if your moral wasn't low enough already right? I feel like all these changes are just going to make everything worse



> ..put the Corps’ *new, impressive* bachelor enlisted quarters to full use



Really?


----------



## RetPara (Sep 26, 2013)

Marine0311 said:


> I am against everything proposed.



I don't understand why you would be against ALL of this....


■ Sergeants and corporals will return to the barracks, as basic allowance for housing is no longer allowed for single NCOs. This policy change was made in 2011, with the commandant saying it was necessary to save money and put the Corps’ new, impressive bachelor enlisted quarters to full use.  *I remember when SSG's (unmarried) had their BAQ pulled in '76.   Bunch of unhappy campers; then since a number had less than 10, they pulled plug.*

■ Senior officers, staff NCOs and NCOs will be in and out of the barracks regularly, especially between 8 p.m. and 4 a.m. * BTDT when I had troops in the barracks.  I wouldn't wake people up, but no one EVER knew when I would pop in to see your doing....*

■ Company-grade officers will be assigned as officers on duty, and staff NCOs will be assigned as staff officers on duty. All Marines on duty will be required to wear service uniforms, either “Bravos” or “Charlies,” depending on which uniform is in season.  *Depending on the level of the command, not a bad idea, but could be overdone.*

■ Two NCOs will be on duty per barracks, and a firewatch will be conducted on each floor of each building.  I*n one of the LARGE barracks I could see that... but probably overkill along with a Fire Watch on each floor.  Real easy to have so many  people on duty, that the mission suffers.*

■ Television and video games will not be allowed in the watchstander’s place of duty. They must be out and about, and not behind a desk.  *Good time to do professional reading, but should log patrols or walk throughs.*

■ Commanders leading Marine expeditionary forces, major subordinate commands and installations must develop plans to “fight and win” in the barracks with their sergeants major. * That does not make sense.  Barracks should be NCO territory.  If the SGTMAJ can't get the barracks under control...  you need a new SgtMaj.*

■ Every Marine above the rank of lance corporal must read “Leading Marines” and “Sustaining the Transformation” by Nov. 10, the Marine Corps’ 237th birthday. Both are official publications for the service, and focus on leadership. * I thought the Corps had a reading list by rank.  Mandatory reading is NOT a bad thing; but hell to try and manage/audit.*

■ Marines will no longer be promoted to corporal or sergeant in groups. “Each promotion to these ranks will be personal and meaningful,” one of Amos’ briefing slides says.   *Nothing like being promoted with a gaggle of others....   As new NCO's are made, it does need to be something more than another promotion to PV-4.*

■ The Corps will “refocus on the ‘basic daily routine’ business” of running a battalion or squadron. Officers and staff NCOs will be present in the morning as their Marines get ready for their day, conduct organized physical training and eat breakfast.   *  In the Wing that could be a problem if your running 24/7 operations.  But for most combat arms/CS/CSS units; it's doable.   So just when did the officers and NCO's show up anyway?*


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 26, 2013)

If that is sarcasm I am missing it 

If not I continue...



I am against all of it because it's overkill. With no war the USMC is bored. 

I also find it somewhat hypocritical that our senior leaders did some if not all of the bad behavior when they were juniors, now they want to crackdown on such bad behavior?
Some NCOs live in the barracks.
Duty logs are done by the NCO on duty; his/her ADNCO, the SNCO on duty or the OOD. Shit is logged 1o ways from Sunday.
There is already a reading list.
Wearing uniforms on duty is overkill. Duty sucks enough. Cammies are just fine. 

I don't need you popping in and out of the barracks. NCOS that live there can take care of things, if not they call up their PLT SGT or the OOD (or the MPs). Barracks should have a level of comfort for those that live there.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 26, 2013)

Spartan25 said:


> Okay, so now not only do we have to wear service uniforms, we are expected to just sit there for 24 hours doing nothing. Like if your moral wasn't low enough already right? I feel like all these changes are just going to make everything worse



Read a book, I assume their is a Marine manual that has Professional Knowledge stuff in it, prep for your promotion exam.

The problem with videos is people concentrate on the game and not on their assigned duties.  You are on watch (aka on duty).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 26, 2013)

I had to go back and read that again...did I read that he wants to "ARM" all Marines on duty at all time?  Is he fucking nuts!?! 

It was chaos enough when the drunk Lance Corporal would come in from a rough night on the town and ask the newbee PFC on duty "What the fuck he thought he was going to do with that billy club?".  Today we'll add a pistol to the equation and this time ask our wet behind the ears newbee on Duty to confront the drunk, buffed out, combat hardened Corporal who had way to many at the club...hmmm...if by arming, the good General means firearms?  Well shucks, nothing bad can go wrong there.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 26, 2013)

@Spartan25 Marine, being on duty means just that.  Take some time and catch up on your reading, "write" a letter home, focus on your military future?  Video games and TV's have their place, but duty is not it.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Sep 26, 2013)

IIRC, when on duty we had to roam the barracks every 30 min or so & log it. 

I don't ever remember TV or video games being allowed. Hell, my first time as duty NCO I remember getting my ass REAMED at 0300 because I was carrying "Gates of Fire" with me as I roamed the barracks.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 26, 2013)

It appears to me this is just the pendulum swinging back the other way.  I remember when I was a young Marine (up until about Sergeant) it was very much like the CMC wants.  SNCOs and NCOs were in and out of the barracks all the time.  I remember being a sergeant and being at the barracks (I was married and lived in quarters) to wake up the Marines, PTing with them, then hitting the chow hall as a group.  Then it went to "stay out of the barracks/let the Marines have their privacy/no field days/etc".  Now this is just the pendulum swinging back.

If the CMC is going to expect this out of the leadership, they have to make sure they have the tools and latitude to fix problems.  Also, a lot of SNCOs & NCOs have to grow some balls and not be afraid to confront people that are fucking up.


----------



## RetPara (Sep 26, 2013)

No sarcasm.  I seen your point.  Senior officers and NCO's have always been hypocrites.  

Just because an NCO lives in the barracks, it's not an additional duty.  If you have a Marine/Trooper/Sailor/Pink Flying Pony living in the barracks....  They are still yours at the Sqd/Section/Plt level.  It's an individual balance thing for an NCO on how often they check on the folks in the barracks.  I don't mean every day, unless you inspect the barracks.  Also dropping by on the weekend is good way to snag some of your people to the house for burgers or something.  If there is some kind of a utility issue, the Barracks Duty NCO might not be real effective getting it resolved.  That's when more senior NCO's can step as fire support and start pushing the issue (BTDT with some of the old barracks I had folks in).  I keep seeing in my mind the video of the Trooper from the '04 trying to clear a stopped drain at Bragg with backed up sewage a foot deep....


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2013)

Some of the stuff he outlined makes sense, but much of it does not.

Fireguard? Really?


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2013)

0699 said:


> Also, a lot of SNCOs & NCOs have to grow some balls and not be afraid to confront people that are fucking up.


 
Wait, are you advocating that NCO's act like NCO's instead of technicians thrust into a so-called "leadership position?" What you're saying would bring back the NCO corps and it was last seen getting into a dirty van marked "free candy"...


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2013)

A 24 hour shift is a long time to sit and read a textbook. I think bringing guys back to the barracks is a good thing.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 26, 2013)

The vast majority of that was happening at Drum when I left last December (with the exception of SSG and above living off post):

- BN had 1x LT and 1x SSG as staff duty NCOs
- Company barracks had 2x NCOs per building ( 1 per floor, four total)
- Each had mandatory checks and walkthroughs (eg, hourly CQ checks, BN conducted checks once every six hours, all of which had to be logged)
- the "no cell phones" policy came and went... for the most part, you had better not be caught with anything non-military at the desk (exceptions for ALC, online military courses, etc)
- Team and squad leaders were in the barracks ~1 hour before PT knocking on doors, checking rooms, making sure people were awake.
- "Leader presence in the barracks" was the name of the game from about 3 years back, increasing as time went on... although at the end of the day, it seemed that no matter how often PL/PSG/CDR/1SG were in the barracks, Joe got into shit because "leaders aren't in the barracks enough" (not that Joe could possibly be smart enough to leave the barracks before kicking off shenanigans)

For the most part, I usually swung by the barracks whenever I went to the gym on post - whether that was after work or on the weekends - and usually on Sunday afternoons/evenings ("I didn't get any phone calls, is there anything I need to know before tomorrow morning?").  No need to kick doors, just BS with the folks on CQ for a few minutes and get a feel for how the weekend went and if there was anything that needed to be addressed.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I had to go back and read that again...did I read that he wants to "ARM" all Marines on duty at all time?  Is he fucking nuts!?!
> 
> It was chaos enough when the drunk Lance Corporal would come in from a rough night on the town and ask the newbee PFC on duty "What the fuck he thought he was going to do with that billy club?".  Today we'll add a pistol to the equation and this time ask our wet behind the ears newbee on Duty to confront the drunk, buffed out, combat hardened Corporal who had way to many at the club...hmmm...if by arming, the good General means firearms?  Well shucks, nothing bad can go wrong there.



Yeah, I read that too, I kept waiting for it to be addressed in the body of the story but it never was.



> and the arming of all Marines on duty at all times, according to briefing slides from the commandant’s address.


:-/  "all armed, all the time?"  What is his definition of "armed?"  I remember when I was a young LT, my troops were pulling guard duty of the ammo bunkers "armed" with axe handles...


----------



## policemedic (Sep 26, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> :-/  "all armed, all the time?"  What is his definition of "armed?"  I remember when I was a young LT, my troops were pulling guard duty of the ammo bunkers "armed" with axe handles...



The only time I was ever issued live ammo for guard duty was for ASP duty @ Bragg; I had 5 whole rounds of 5.56!!  I could have taken over the world!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2013)

policemedic said:


> The only time I was ever issued live ammo for guard duty was for ASP duty @ Bragg; I had 5 whole rounds of 5.56!!  I could have taken over the world!!



I feel like we used to be armed for lots of guard duties. But that was SF not reg army, but I think for ammo draw, demo draw, demo transport(?) I might be hazy in that though.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I feel like we used to be armed for lots of guard duties. But that was SF not reg army, but I think for ammo draw, demo draw, demo transport(?) I might be hazy in that though.



When we did guard duty at Campbell back in the mid-90s, as the platoon leader I was the only one armed with a gun.

I armed my whole company in Korea after 9/11 happened because our Bn XO (complete asshole and batshit crazy poser to boot) had "information" that our base was going to be attacked.  What would you do if you were the CO?  I broke out our "go to war" ammo, emptied the arms room, and had everyone who wasn't on shift pulling 24-hour guard duty or on QRF digging fighting positions and otherwise improving our perimeter.   We were carrying live ammo (not locked and loaded, because by this time we all knew the Bn XO was FOS, but just in case, we had ammo on our persons) for a couple of days before the XO found out and went off because we had real bullets... to counter the (imaginary, apparently) threat he warned us about.

Good times...


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 26, 2013)

Video games? I think I read everything in the company library twice. I would walk the barracks and do a bit of hazing to Pvt's. Help newbies square their locker away give them the ins and outs. Spit shine boots, write letters home, play cards.  Walk the 31st museum. (It was housed in the barracks) there is a million things to be done. It took me years just to break the habit of answering the phone. "31st Infantry SPC +**% speaking may I help you Sir or Mama?" We also had the drunk wagon, if you called we would come pick you up. Ironic that they ended it 3 months prior to my DUI and my downfall.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I had to go back and read that again...did I read that he wants to "ARM" all Marines on duty at all time? Is he fucking nuts!?!


 


cback0220 said:


> I feel like we used to be armed for lots of guard duties. But that was SF not reg army, but I think for ammo draw, demo draw, demo transport(?) I might be hazy in that though.


 
Back in the mid-80s, in our battalion area, the OOD, SDNCO, COG, and the post sentries (armory, motor pool, and it seems like there was one more post) were armed (round in the chamber) at all times.  The guard detachment had weapons and ammo in the guard shack and there were almost always 4-5 guys there (off-post; sleeping, watching TV, etc) The DNCOs in the barracks were not armed, but the battalion CP was across the parking lot.  Maybe a 30 second run for the OOD.  Personally, I have no issues with the poststanders being armed.  We are soldiers/Marines/etc.


Marauder06 said:


> When we did guard duty at Campbell back in the mid-90s, as the platoon leader I was the only one armed with a gun.
> 
> I armed my whole company in Korea after 9/11 happened because our Bn XO (complete asshole and batshit crazy poser to boot) had "information" that our base was going to be attacked.  What would you do if you were the CO?  I broke out our "go to war" ammo, emptied the arms room, and had everyone who wasn't on shift pulling 24-hour guard duty or on QRF digging fighting positions and *otherwise improving our perimeter*.   We were carrying live ammo (not locked and loaded, because by this time we all knew the Bn XO was FOS, but just in case, we had ammo on our persons) for a couple of days before the XO found out and went off because we had real bullets... to counter the (imaginary, apparently) threat he warned us about.
> 
> Good times...


 
This was on Yongsan, right?


----------



## goon175 (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't think there is anything wrong with having a laptop open on CQ, especially if it allows guys to knock out some homework or get things done they usually don't have time to do.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2013)

No wonder veterans are all crazy lol, dealing with this horse shit all the time would sent anyone around the bend. 

Maybe it's a cultural difference but this micromanaging stuff is fucking ridiculous IMO.
In NZ we had one Officer and one NCO on duty per battalion. 
Personal responsibility and looking after your mates was stressed. If you did something wrong you were punished accordingly.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Sep 26, 2013)

What are the civilian (pre-military) attitude differences/similarities between the two countries?  I don't think any other country can compare with the mindset that seems to be getting more and more prevalent in the US.  IMO, that's why the reigns may need to be tightened in some areas.  I don't necessarily agree with all of it, but I think they are trying to push discipline and personal responsibility, especially with the possibility of moving back to a garrison environment.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> What are the civilian (pre-military) attitude differences/similarities between the two countries?  I don't think any other country can compare with the mindset that seems to be getting more and more prevalent in the US.  IMO, that's why the reigns may need to be tightened in some areas.  I don't necessarily agree with all of it, but I think they are trying to push discipline and personal responsibility, especially with the possibility of moving back to a garrison environment.



I was and continue to be shocked with the lack of discipline in the US Military. Ive seen it in the Army, Air Force and the Marine Corps.
Behavior that would either never be seen or would be jumped on rapidly if it did happen. Most of the time discipline was internally controlled, i.e. the shame of doing the wrong thing was a huge factor. People would shun you if you were a fuck up until you picked your game up or you quit (contracts were for 20 years and could be broken with relative ease).
There was no counseling statements, you were pulled aside and corrected by an NCO verbally and formally, or given extra duty (which fucking sucks) or article 15'd. An article 15 wasn't a career ender like it is here (I was busted once from SGT, made the rank back in a year because I performed well and didnt fuck up again (great story BTW )).

NCOs are the biggest difference that Ive seen between the two Armies. I'm generally not impressed with what I see here (conventional Army).

Now to more specifically address your question, That is a complicated and involved question, not one I can properly answer here. I think the biggest difference is actually in Military training, but NZ as a country is generally more relaxed, has more personal responsibility and self sufficiency (but I do want to stress that I do see plenty of that here among certain groups and a lot of individuals). 

However, I think NZ has gone down the shitter in the last 20 years, It's certainly not the same country I left and I despair for it. I can also poke lots of holes in the NZ Army too, it's far from perfect.  My NZ Military experience is 14 years old and my country experience is a decade old, things have changed. 

I do concede that I see a huge amount of retards wearing the uniform in the US Army (etc...) and maybe due to the culture the micro managing is needed more so than NZ, I certainly am a lot harsher to Soldiers here than I ever was back in NZ. 
Honestly I'm still working it out. After reading this thread, I'm glad I'm not active duty.


----------



## digrar (Sep 26, 2013)

pardus said:


> No wonder veterans are all crazy lol, dealing with this horse shit all the time would sent anyone around the bend.
> 
> Maybe it's a cultural difference but this micromanaging stuff is fucking ridiculous IMO.
> In NZ we had one Officer and one NCO on duty per battalion.
> Personal responsibility and looking after your mates was stressed. If you did something wrong you were punished accordingly.



Pretty much the same for us, DNCO, BOS/DO and a runner/driver. If you fucked up in the lines the boys would beat the shit out of you, failing that the DNCO and BOS/DO would chuck you in the cells and then your Platoon Sergeant and CSM would tear you apart at the earliest opportunity. Self discipline was the order of the day, you were an Infantryman in the Royal Australian Regiment, act like it.


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2013)

digrar said:


> Pretty much the same for us, DNCO, BOS/DO and a runner/driver. If you fucked up in the lines the boys would beat the shit out of you, failing that the DNCO and BOS/DO would chuck you in the cells and then your Platoon Sergeant and CSM would tear you apart at the earliest opportunity. Self discipline was the order of the day, you were an Infantryman in the Royal Australian Regiment, act like it.



Exactly!


----------



## 0699 (Sep 27, 2013)

pardus said:


> NCOs are the biggest difference that Ive seen between the two Armies. I'm generally not impressed with what I see here (conventional Army).


 
I can't speak for the Army, my experience is a bit dated, and this is just my opinion...

A lot of that stems back to NCOs and SNCOs being out of control.  Stupid shit started happening across the Corps, embarassing the officers, leading to the loss of responsibility for the NCOs.  I remember being a young Marine and my NCOs seemed to control EVERYTHING.  I rarely saw my OIC or any officer, and when I did it was usually because I'd fucked up.  It seems to me that it changed for the Corps (with officers getting more involved in day-to-day shit) right when the two videos came out in the mid-90s.  One was the blood wing pinning at 2nd AD Platoon, the other was the incident with hazing at the SDP.  I believe the officer corps lost a lot of confidence in the NCOs at that point and started getting more involved.  The officer involvement led a lot of NCOs to just step back and let the officers lead things, and now I think no one is really sure how to get things put right again.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 27, 2013)

I think @0699 is pretty spot on with his assessment. There seems to be a lack of trust between officers and NCOs, I would also say between JNCOs and SNCOs as well. 

Another big issue with discipline is the lack of trust when dealing with subordinate corrections/disciplinary issues. Officers getting their nose in NCO business, peer NCO from another squad/platoon trying to get involved in your business, sidelining your soldiers or questioning your methods with other NCOs.

I think it has a lot to do with young soldiers being promoted too quickly, lack of proper leadership skills/ schooling,  and most of all a lack of professionalism/respect for the rank and or position.

I've seen/had really good Officer and NCO leadership, but I've had a lot more really bad leadership during my time.


----------



## CDG (Sep 27, 2013)

Another issue that I've seen is the attitude of an NCO being a poor leader if he has to play the rank card.  A lot of people want to pretend it's a level playing field and that it's somehow poor leadership for an NCO to point that they are an NCO and that the junior enlisted need to keep that in mind.  We're not "bros".  We lead, you do what you're fucking told within the boundaries of legality.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 27, 2013)

CDG said:


> Another issue that I've seen is the attitude of an NCO being a poor leader if he has to play the rank card.  A lot of people want to pretend it's a level playing field and that it's somehow poor leadership for an NCO to point that they are an NCO and that the junior enlisted need to keep that in mind.  We're not "bros".  We lead, you do what you're fucking told within the boundaries of legality.



"Don't mistake my kindness for weakness"


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2013)

RetPara said:


> I don't understand why you would be against ALL of this....
> 
> 
> ■ Sergeants and corporals will return to the barracks, as basic allowance for housing is no longer allowed for single NCOs. This policy change was made in 2011, with the commandant saying it was necessary to save money and put the Corps’ new, impressive bachelor enlisted quarters to full use.  *I remember when SSG's (unmarried) had their BAQ pulled in '76.   Bunch of unhappy campers; then since a number had less than 10, they pulled plug.*
> ...




Is there a need for all them duties?  A central Base Duty/Stand too and 1-2 junior NCO's /Ptes for fire piquet.  And wearing Service dress while armed also sucks.. I can relate to that. No reason why cammies is not used unless expecting a VIP of some sort.. Then change back to cammies..


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2013)

digrar said:


> Pretty much the same for us, DNCO, BOS/DO and a runner/driver. If you fucked up in the lines the boys would beat the shit out of you, failing that the DNCO and BOS/DO would chuck you in the cells and then your Platoon Sergeant and CSM would tear you apart at the earliest opportunity. Self discipline was the order of the day, you were an Infantryman in the Royal Australian Regiment, act like it.




We have BOS /DO & Barrack Guard and Stand too all armed.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 27, 2013)

JAB said:


> I think @0699 is pretty spot on with his assessment. There seems to be a lack of trust between officers and NCOs, I would also say between JNCOs and SNCOs as well.
> 
> Another big issue with discipline is the lack of trust when dealing with subordinate corrections/disciplinary issues. Officers getting their nose in NCO business, peer NCO from another squad/platoon trying to get involved in your business, sidelining your soldiers or questioning your methods with other NCOs.
> 
> ...



Anything going on in my unit is my business.  

I rarely saw officers get into "NCO business" unless business wasn't getting done correctly.


----------



## digrar (Sep 27, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Anything going on in my unit is my business.



Can't argue with that, but in my opinion the only way to go about making it your business is to empower the NCOs, SNCOs and WOs to sort it out and to hear the charges when/if they are bought to you. 
 Which will give you more time to sort other important things out, like unit admin, planning, case studies and the like.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 27, 2013)

I seriously can not stand the following:
-Officer business
-NCO business
-Sergeants Time


----------



## 0699 (Sep 28, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Anything going on in my unit is my business.


 
Agreed, but.  Things are a lot easier for the commander (IMO) if problems are resolved at the lowest level.  Not that the CO/OIC doesn't get briefed on it.  I always made it a habit to brief my OIC (and my supervisor now) on all the problems we have, but I make sure he knows that they've been resolved.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 28, 2013)

pardus said:


> I do concede that I see a huge amount of retards wearing the uniform in the US Army (etc...) and maybe due to the culture the micro managing is needed more so than NZ, I certainly am a lot harsher to Soldiers here than I ever was back in NZ.
> Honestly I'm still working it out. After reading this thread, I'm glad I'm not active duty.





JAB said:


> I think it has a lot to do with young soldiers being promoted too quickly, lack of proper leadership skills/ schooling,  and most of all a lack of professionalism/respect for the rank and or position.



I think this has a lot to do with the challenges to professionalism that the US military has. We focus our recruiting almost entirely on 18 year olds, for short term contracts (join the army for college money and job skills!) instead of as a profession, and our up or out policies make promotion and rank almost seem like an entitlement. It's why our initial training is so lacking as well. WE still have a military focused on a rapid WWII expansion, instead of a core professional force.
Reed


----------

